# Brambleberry's LCP M&P Bases



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried these bases? If so, how do they compare to BB's regular clear and white M&P bases? I like the ingredient list on the LCP bases, no detergents. How do they, or any of BB's bases hold up as far as clarity and sweating? 

http://www.brambleberry.com/LCP-Clear-Melt-And-Pour-Soap-P4383.aspx


----------



## Genny (Mar 6, 2013)

The LCP bases set up really quickly so you have to work quick with them.

I prefer the regular bases because the LCP ones set up way to quick for me, so it's hard to do much for designs with them.
As for sweating, I've never had problems with the regular ones sweating, but I live in Wisconsin, so I don't have to deal with much humidity.


----------



## Genny (Mar 6, 2013)

Forgot to add about clarity, I have better luck with the regular ones remaining clear, because with the LCP bases I have to keep reheating & it ends up overheating and causing the soap to turn a little yellow.


----------



## squigglz (Mar 6, 2013)

I used the LCP base for one of my soaps-I liked how it performed, but I was limited with additives and design because of the fast set up. It's otherwise fine.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I know I asked this question before but I couldn't find I. I will order a pound of the lcp's and the regulars and try them both I guess. I tend to work fast anyway but I don't want something that settles so fast it can't be worked with.


----------



## froggybean37 (Mar 6, 2013)

I found the LCP base to be a little more drying than the regular premium bases, but it could just be me!


----------



## Genny (Mar 7, 2013)

froggybean37 said:


> I found the LCP base to be a little more drying than the regular premium bases, but it could just be me!



They are probably for a lot of people because they have less glycerin in them.


----------

